# A Day in the Life of King Krik!



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Since most of the posts are usually about needing help for injured pigeons, thought I should lighten up the mood here in Pigeon Biz with a thread about my little darling - Krik-Krik, who mind you, was also ..once a thread asking for help!

He's all grown up now - He gets cuter every day, and my entire family dotes on him.

Though, _he_ may be a _she _one day - who knows! Lol.. no eggs yet, always cooing to me... so we'll see.

For anyone wanting to adopt a pet pigeon, here's a first hand look at what supplies needed, what you need to know about pigeons, and the typical week in the life of a pampered pigeon:

Most of my supplies, I bought them from FOYS - prompt service, prompt delivery - Kim replies to all my questions, emails and whatnots. I'd highly recommended it. I don't mind trying other pigeon company - but I'm usually buying products in a hurry so best stick to tried-and-tested company like FOYS.

*Feed *- Canadian peas, red milo, white *****, maple peas, oat groats, austrian peas, whole wheat, safflower, white millet, canary seeds, vetch, buckwheat, rice, barley, flax seeds
*Grit* - silex, red stones, oyster shells, charcoal
*Treats* - peanuts (carefully selected from the pack)
*Apple Cider Vinegar* - for easy digestion / acidic stomach environment
*Dr Pigeon Ultimate Elixir* - Vitamins and Mineral supplement
*Dr Pigeon's ADE* - Vitamin A, D & E - for feathers and skin
*Foys Probiotics* - for easy digestion / good stomach bacteria
*Foys Brewer's Yeast + Garlic* - Vitamin B Complex
*Foys Bath Salts* - for baths and preventing lice eggs formation on feathers
*Medicine* - Metronidazolum (for canker), Moxidectrin (for wormer), Nova (wormer no longer in use)
*Anise Oil* - to be put into Grit to encourage Krikky to eat the grit / for better environment (pigeon friendly scent)

Here is a look at Krikky's loft - basically my parents' bathroom converted into a pigeon's room. We've not used the bathroom for a year and a half (Krik's age) but we do flush and make sure no mosquitoes or whatnots are residing in there. The loft is scrubbed and washed every week (yes, that's how I spend my weekends! lol) and the sh*t netting, as pictured, works very well, as that's where the bulk of Krikky's poo accumulates (his 'bedroom' is right above so he poops below to maintain his sleeping area clean. clever boy!)

Plenty of sunlight, his sleeping area is blocked by the wall so in the case of heavy rain, he can keep dry, there is plenty of room to fly in circles and his toys are usually in there for him to beat up (they are due for washing in the photo, thus pictured seperately, lol)

I change his feed and water every day. His water bowl gets washed everyday, and his feed bowl gets washed every week - unless ADE has been used, which I will wash before and after usage. His drinking water is water-boiled-and-left-to-cool-in-room-temperature (basically human consumption water). As specified in the timetable, vitamins, minerals, and whatnots are added in periodically.

The 'ticks' in the timetable shows regular feed, fresh water and regular grit. Pikpot is provided every day and water is sprinkled to the pot every two to three days - though I have no idea what it does! _(Can anyone enlighten me?)_

Krikky gets to fly around the house as soon as I return from work. About 2.5 hours on weekdays. Of course, unless I have dates (very rare, lol!) or other social life then he won't be out at all. 

There is a rule in the house - I am the only person who can take Krikky out of that loft door. Krikky is only allowed to roam free in the house under my strict supervision only. Because I am so anal and I am very particular about his safety and well being, none of my family members dare to mess with Krikky (unless I am present). There are also basic rules that they follow:
When Krikky is free-roaming, nobody can cook or use the stove, no usage of microwave, no smoking (though my dad has recently quit smoking, hoooray!), no usage of detergents, insecticides, other dangerous smelling chemical... and stuff like that.

If anyone violates these rules, either there will be a screaming match or I will put Krikky back into the loft immediately. Usually, Krikky wins, lol. My family is understanding so it usually works out fine.

I will wash (yes, with water!) everytime Krikky's poop lands anywhere in the house. I have my 'Poop Kit' handy at all times. One _splat_ - and I hurry to clean it immediately (like the slave that I am!). Krikky is smart enough not to venture to "Cannot" territory (like kitchen stove, parents bed, etc)..

I watch him everywhere he goes. He is next to me with everything that I do - be in commenting in Pigeon Biz lol, or watching tv. He doesn't leave my sight.

So there, a glimpse in the life of King Krik! Thank you for reading this! I hope you have enjoyed peeking into this pampered pigeon's life! 

Please feel free to make comments or give suggestions (or heck criticize, why not! Lol)... he's the love of my life and will always be!

* I would like to thank everyone who has helped me raised Krikky in every way - you know who you are! For that, and your friendship, I am eternally grateful *


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the dude himself..


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

The King is alive and well. And what a beautiful bird he has grown up to be. You have done a great job of raising him. I wish I could be that pampered.  It is very obvious how much you care for the lucky bird?😍

Thank you for sharing your schedule, diet, and medicine cabinet too. That is very useful information.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you! Please do share some of your bird stories too! Krikky says he wants to know too!


----------



## sally&morgan (Aug 12, 2009)

you have a lovely pigeon there! glad your looking after him well


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

He's one heck of a handsome bird! Thanks for all the info...I wrote it all down!!!

Pat yourself on the back for being a WONDERFUL pigeon owner!!!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you! I'm just obsessed about Krikky! hehe..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He is blessed to have such a wonderful owner, please continue to update us with more pics. Thanks for sharing the lighter side!


----------



## BelldandyShanny (Jul 22, 2013)

Your schedule and food/supply list is exactly what I was looking for, it's a good place for me to start! Thanks!

question though with the soft cage, I assume that's not something you leave your bird in all day? Just looks a bit small...It does look like a good idea though, especially for vet visits or something. I just don't think it'd work for me cause of cats...and they could just smoosh it!


----------

